# River buzzbaits how soon is too soon?



## Buckeye Fisherman (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey I fish the GMR and the Stillwater river quite a bit the last 3 years. Last summer I caught way too many bass to count using buzzbaits. Just seeing what you guys thought on when to start throwing them? Any info would be great


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Here's my take on your question. You want to know how soon is too soon to toss a buzzbait,well my response is that you never know what they'll hit so why not start now. You might be pleasantly surprised by the results. Remember fish gotta eat no matter the time of year and if you present them something that looks scrumptous then they probably won't let it pass by without taking a shot at getting it. So tie one on and have some fun.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

In my opinion we need much warmer water temps. for the smallies to hit topwater although I could be wrong. Summertime for me, I do awesome on the smallies right as it starts getting dark and even after dark. Black Buzzbaits. Man I can't wait! But I would say if we have a warm April, May you should be good throwing buzzbaits, especially on a cloudy evening or early morning.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

smallies will cream a buzzbait even in the winter months. dont compair their activity levels in cold water to that of their green cousin, the largemouth.


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

IMHO, about the 1st week in May (weather depending)...when male smallies are guarding nests, buzz baits can piss them off enough to take a swat. Just make sure to get them back in the water quick so they can get back to their mission.


----------



## lovelandfly (Mar 11, 2010)

I got shut out with my buzz baits last year. I've never used them before though, so I'm not surprised. Any technique pointers?


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

lovelandfly said:


> I got shut out with my buzz baits last year. I've never used them before though, so I'm not surprised. Any technique pointers?


My 2 cents:
After the post-spawn smallie funk, I like to use buzz baits all around "shallow" riffles (2 FOW or less) and especially during low light conditions...dawn/dusk/overcast. That's not to say you can't get one to come up after it in deeper, slower moving water...but I think it's tough for them to ignore when they are feeding in current and this annoying buzz is right over their nose.


----------



## StillH2OBasser (Oct 24, 2010)

I tried buzzbaits for the first time last late july on the stillwater and it was a blast. Me and my friend were shocked with how well they produced. Black buzzbait is the only lure i tied on in august. I plan on throwin the buzzbait all season this year just to see if it produces april and may as well.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I gave the buzz bait a shot last night for a few with no takers. Caught a largemouth on the GMR with a white and chartreuse spinnerbait before I started throwing the black buzzbait around. Maybe next time after the flood is over?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

My biggest smallie of the yr last yr came March 20th....on a Buzzbait. Only fish of the day but was worth it!!


----------



## Flyingmoose (Apr 4, 2011)

They are right when they say that you "Never know" sometimes you have to just throw it and see. My rule is usually 60 deg and I will start picking it up. Seems like the water is warm enough for them to chase.


----------



## Buckeye Fisherman (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the input everyone. Last year was the first year I've consistently used them (3-4 times a week may-aug) with great results. I read this article yesterday about a guy catching over 1,100 ten pound. Bass only using buzzbaits at night. www.Gon.com
I know I'm not going to catching 10 pound bass every month with the sw waters I fish, but when I do get those 4-5 pounders its a Blast.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

now i start when the water is 45


----------



## Buckeye Fisherman (Mar 20, 2011)

This is the right link for my previous post www.gon.com/article.php?id=2352&show=articleimages


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

Great posts. I just bought a higher speed reel. I always had trouble in the past because I couldn't crank it fast enough. What kind of ratio is needed?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I have taken them on top down to 46, it gets good at 52-54. Almost always big fish until it gets over 58.
taken green bass on top at 39 but I think that was a fluke.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Smallies are bitin' in low 40's, but I'm sure as everyone here can attest, if you want fish chasing your bait down you need mid 50 degree surface temps. By the time the water is 60 degrees, it doesn't really matter what you're throwing, it's getting chomped. 

Right now is tube time, slow presentation...but with 78 degree temps looming this weekend, you can catch the bronzebacks with little effort just about any way you like to throw it.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

fallen513 said:


> Right now is tube time, slow presentation...but with 78 degree temps looming this weekend, you can catch the bronzebacks with little effort just about any way you like to throw it.


When water temps are mid 40's to mid 50's, I like suspending jerkbaits and spinnerbaits as well. Even with the semi-low water temps we are having, a jerkbait will get hammered!!! Almost every fish so far this year has been on these 2 baits.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

Well, that is what I've been throwing at them (spinners and jerks)!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

.....on a side note for those interested. I caught 12 largemouth in 50 minutes (between 11-14 inches) on a prop bait on Monday (in the rain) from a farm pond. They were ferociously hitting the topwater after 30 mins of fishing jerks and a spinnerbait without a bite. I would say after the water clears the river will be sweet and I will be fishing on top!!


----------

